# ╔ TeraFire, LLC ▼ New Singapore Location KVM and OpenVZ ▼



## terafire (Nov 8, 2013)

TeraFire, LLC is a registered limited liability corporation, and we offer a variety of hosting options.

 

*This is our post advertising our new location in Singapore.*

[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]We are located in the Los Angeles Quadranet (NOT via ColoCrossing) & Softlayer Singapore datacenter and offer affordable, aggressive, [/SIZE]*KVM*[SIZE=11.818181991577148px] and [/SIZE]*OpenVZ*[SIZE=11.818181991577148px] plans. [/SIZE]

 

Our Los Angeles uplink is on a 1Gbps shared line.

Our Singapore location is on a 100Mbps line with 10Mbps guaranteed.

 


Our nodes run Debian natively, and we do not use the SolusVM plug-n-play that most other companies do. We use Proxmox, and have all management done right inside the client system.
We have a wide variety of operating systems including many flavors of Linux, FreeBSD, Windows (BYOL), and PBX systems.

We are fully IPv6 native in Los Angeles and offer server management packages as optional add-ons to all our VPS servers.

 

Customers can request up to a full *real* /64 block of IPv6 on ticket in Los Angeles.

 

 

----------------- 
*Singapore KVM Plans*
----------------- 


*S-KVM256*

1 CPU Core

256MB RAM

SAS RAID 10GB

250GB Bandwidth @ 100mbps

1 IP Address

*$7.00*/month

Order Link

 

*S-KVM512*

1 CPU Core

512MB RAM

SAS RAID 15GB

400GB Bandwidth @ 100mbps

1 IP Address

*$15.00*/month


Order Link

 

*S-KVM1024*

2 CPU Cores

1GB RAM

SAS RAID 25GB

700GB Bandwidth @ 100mbps

1 IP Address

*$24.00*/month

Order Link

 

----------------- 
*Singapore OpenVZ Plans*
----------------- 

 

*S-OVZ256*


CPU: 1 Core

RAM: 256MB

Swap: 256MB

RAID HDD: 20GB

Transfer: 200GB

Order Link

 


*S-OVZ512*


CPU: 2 Cores

RAM: 512MB

Swap: 512MB

RAID HDD: 25GB

Transfer: 400GB

Order Link

 

More OpenVZ available on our site @ this link

 

Test IP and Files: http://sing-lg.terafire.net/

 

IPs for Singapore should be properly geolocated in the next week or so, and no IPv6 yet.

 

*AUP Quick and Dirty for Singapore: No Warez, Piracy, Porn, Spam, IRC, Gambling, Hacking, Phishing, Politics, Hate speech, Religious attacks, Virus, Malware, Siterips, Terrorism*

 

*And of course, here's our Los Angeles plans *


----------------- 
*Los Angeles KVM Plans*
----------------- 
*KVM512 *
1 CPU Core 
512 MB RAM 
15GB RAID HDD 
600GB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$4.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50* 
Order Link 

*KVM1024 *
1 CPU Core 
1 GB RAM 
25 GB RAID HDD 
1 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$6.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link 

*KVM1536 *
1 CPU Core 
1.5 GB RAM 
35GB RAID HDD 
1.5TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Address 
$7.50/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link 

*KVM2048 *
2 CPU Cores 
2 GB RAM 
45GB RAID HDD 
2 TB Bandwidth 
2 IP Addresses 
$9.00/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEADEAL50 *
Order Link

-------------------
*Los Angeles OpenVZ Plans*
-------------------


*OVZ1024 *
1 CPU Core 
1 GB RAM 
1 GB Swap 
35GB RAID HDD 
1 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$5.40/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

*OVZ1536 *
2 CPU Cores 
1.5 GB RAM 
1.5 GB Swap 
45GB RAID HDD 
1.5 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$6.60/mo with coupon code:* ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

*OVZ2048 *
3 CPU Cores 
2 GB RAM 
2 GB Swap 
45GB RAID HDD 
1.5 TB Bandwidth 
1 IP Addresses 
$8.40/mo with coupon code: *ILOVEVZ40 *
Order Link 

Test files, and IP addresses are located at: http://lg.terafire.net

AUP Quick and dirty for Los Angles: We allow private VPNs, private proxies, IRC servers, game servers. We do not allow Minecraft without prior permission, we do not allow spam, open or public proxies/VPNs. No Tor exit nodes, no illegal activity.


----------



## klanggen (Nov 13, 2013)

first singapore provider on vpsboard.. :wub:


----------



## peterw (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice offer. Still not feeling certain if I should use Singapore or Australia.


----------



## terafire (Nov 14, 2013)

We'll give you an extra 10% off


----------



## fahad (Nov 23, 2013)

Any custom plan ?


----------

